# Event ends event begins



## Ashariel (Apr 9, 2018)

Mario event ends at change of day just for u guys who want to use up all ur mushies....and the Gulliver "event" or thing starts at change of day I think the rumors say he will be here to stay so not timed make sure u have ur 10 3 star items I have 10 purple potted panies!!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 9, 2018)

..10 3 star items?  What?


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 9, 2018)

Yep I don't think anyone really knows how it's going to work but Gulliver is going to ask you 2 give him 10 items the more stars the better the reward so I ha e 10 3 star items 10 2star items and I haven't made 10 1 star items cause that shouldn't take long there is a different reward from what I have read for each...


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 9, 2018)

Here's a great explanation I saw on another forum...Gulliver starts in 6 hours, but it isn't really an Event. It's an added permanent feature like Gardening. Gulliver will show up at Sunburst Island every so often and you can give him up to 10 Furniture/Clothing. He'll leave and come back later with Candies of different Themes depending on what you gave him before he left. These Candies basically give exp and there are 3 different rarities. The rarity of the Candy is determined by the Rarity of the Furniture given to him (you can check that in your catalog) and the theme of the candy is the theme of the furniture. You can give the candy to any animal to raise their exp, but same theme gives 2x more.
The most interesting thing is that he can at times bring a new animal with him back on his ship. The ones we know so far are O'Hare, Plucky and Rowan. They can be invited to your Camp right away and they have no furniture requirement.


----------



## Flare (Apr 9, 2018)

Uhh by 3 star items you mean the stars that show up on the catalog to show how rare something is right? 
And I'm glad O'Hare and Plucky will be invitable without worrying about crafting.


----------



## Ryumia (Apr 9, 2018)

Whoa... :0 I see. Thanks for providing this new information about the Gulliver event.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Apr 9, 2018)

So this event is only to gain new animals and animal exp? Not an event to get Gulliver items? If so, I see no point besides the new villagers because most of my animals are already level 20.


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 9, 2018)

Flare said:


> Uhh by 3 star items you mean the stars that show up on the catalog to show how rare something is right?
> And I'm glad O'Hare and Plucky will be invitable without worrying about crafting.



Yes so 3 star items it's basically purple and blue tulip stuff purple panies stuff and anything that requires leaf tickets or sparkle stones.

- - - Post Merge - - -



AndroGhostx said:


> So this event is only to gain new animals and animal exp? Not an event to get Gulliver items? If so, I see no point besides the new villagers because most of my animals are already level 20.



Correct but the "treats" will be in your Catalog so if ur a completionist like me I'll have to do every level at least once to fill my catalog..it will be as pointless as ok motors but not to hard I hope


----------



## AndroGhostX (Apr 9, 2018)

Ah I see. By stuff, you mean the items you get from flower trade? Then I will do it to get all of the treats and be done with it lol. Yeah ok motors machine is so boring to do so I have yet to complete that part of the catalog :c I wonder maybe if Nintendo will let us buy those items with Leaf Tickets or something as I can't be bothered to get 10,000 caps even with a trick to always win.


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Apr 9, 2018)

O'hare is my bun! I must have him in my camp!


----------

